# What was your first car?



## Watanbe (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey guys thought id start a thread about your first cars.

What was your first car?

What was great about it?

What was not so great about it?

What happened to it?


Ill get it started!

What was your first car?
Silver 5 speed 1988 Holden Barina (basically a Suzuki Swift) 1.3ltr carby 4cyclinder. 

What was great about it?
Learnt how to drive manual in it. Was a family hand me down, handled fairly well and had great fun learning how to drive the magnificent Adelaide Hills in this car. Taught me how to control a car. Had some great times attempting to do burnouts and handbrakies. Slow enough that I didn't die.

What was not so great about it?
Woefully underpowered at a time where I wanted to go very very fast. Was very scary when trying to overtake trucks. It wasn't exactly the coolest car on the block, I got laughed at and the girls weren't to impressed they all said it was "cute". 


What happened to it?
One of my best mates now owns it. I recently sold it to him for $100 AUS and he loves it. One of my conditions for selling it so cheap was that I get to drive if on occasions.


Thankfully I have now upgraded to something a lot faster and less embarrassing!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 14, 2008)

A 1961 Ford Falcon that cost $200 it almost burnt as much oil as gas 2 weeks later I purchased a clone of the Falcon for $5 between the 2 I managed to get a decent car


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2008)

Mine was a 1970 Ford Maverick 8)

Can't say anything bad about it, since it was dependable and had a straight 6 (170 cubic inches) and was cheap to put gas in. It was only 8 years old at the time and ran like it was new.

Best thing about that car was it's front bench seat...came in real handy for those trips to the drive-in movie theater with my girlfriend...

My folks made me sell it because I had another car at the time (I didn't need 2 they said)...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2008)

First car was a 1953 Plymouth 4-door, straight six, manual with the shifter on the column. Lime green it was with gold flame painted across the front and down the side. Whoever did that should have been shot. My father gave that to me.

My first car that I bought by myself was a 1963 Chevy II for $100. Ran good but was a rust bucket.

Great about it? It was mine and I did chose and bought it myself, did all the title changing and the tags. It was a good feeling for someone who was 17 at the time.

Bad about it? Great story. It had no floor, literally. The front seat was held down by only one bolt on one corner of rust that looked like continent of Africa. In other words, the seat moved. So I put a tire between the front seat and the back seat to hold the seat upright. And it was like that when I took it through inspection. Back then the inspectors actually got in the car to test the brakes. So this guy did and when he hit the brakes, the tire flew up and hit him on the back of the head.

I failed. 

Where is it? Last I heard it was working as a boat anchor on a barge on the Delaware.

Maybe you could add what was your favorite car that you actually owned?


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Mine was a 1968 Camaro with a 327 and a "slip-n-slide" tranny.

Bought it in 1976.

Too bad it had terminal rust,


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 15, 2008)

Njaco said:


> First car was a 1953 Plymouth 4-door, straight six, manual with the shifter on the column. Lime green it was with gold flame painted across the front and down the side. Whoever did that should have been shot. My father gave that to me.
> 
> My first car that I bought by myself was a 1963 Chevy II for $100. Ran good but was a rust bucket.
> 
> ...



That is a great story mate!

My favourite and current car is my Toyota Soarer Twin Turbo. Imported from Japan, I love it looks good, is comfortable and goes fast.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry yet to take to the roads in my "first" car


----------



## Heinz (Oct 15, 2008)

What was your first car?
1977 Holden Torana 3.3L Straight Six Auto

What was great about it?
Well for all the Aussie will know how much of a beast the Torana was in its day with the 5L V8. Also my car only weighs 1100kg and isn't a shoebox.

What was not so great about it?
No air con, vinyl seats, thirsty fuel consumption.

What happened to it?
Still got it, will never sell it. Will get another only with a stroked 383 (6.2L) V8.


----------



## runningdog (Oct 15, 2008)

My first car?
Mk 2 Triumph 2000, can't remember the year.
Nothing particularly great about it, but it was smooth, comfortable, held the road and went well.
It constantly overheated at first, some damn fool had put a Mk 1 cylinder head on a Mk 2 block.
Eventually I had to replace the sills, got one off then some bloke turned up, made me an offer I didn't refuse. 'Get that sill in before you remove the other one, they're structural'. If I told him once, I told him half a dozen times.
Last time I saw it, it was jacked up both ends and it's back was bust..........


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2008)

I see everyone had a new car as their first one. My first car [in 1951] was
a 1939 Ford Convertable. I paid $325.00 for it and had to replace the top
immediately. The last time I saw it, it was upside down in a farmer's field
burning. All because I was going too fast and couldn't negotiate a "shoo-fly".

Do you know what a "shoo-fly" is ???

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2008)

Have no idea Mr C....


----------



## timshatz (Oct 15, 2008)

1971 Chevy Caprice with a 400" 2 barrel. Once got the whole starting line from the Penn State Rugby Team in there with a case of beer. 9 of us driving off to a game.


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

My first car was a mid 70's fiat X-19. i never got to drive it as it was so rusty that the front end steering components rusted away and off of the body. We had to chain the front lower control arms together to get the car on a trailer. My dad and I thought we could fix it, but we were way wrong! 

Second car was another late 70's X-19, and we kept my first one as a parts car.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2008)

First car was a 1972 Grand Marquis. It was HUGE!!!!! But it also came from the factory with a 428 super modified engine. I was racing Camaro's and Mustang's and beating them with this tank.

However, two months after starting my driving career, I flipped Dino (as we called her) upside down 25 feet into a ditch.

This isn't my car, but it's the closest image I could find.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2008)

ahhh, the land yachts of the early '70s!! Could take a licking and keep on ticking! 



> I see everyone had a new car as their first one.



and Charles how old do you think I am?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2008)

My first car was a 1982 Ford Mustang GT with a 302. Was young and stupid and bought a lemon. I was only 5 years old when I bought it, but the previous owner drove the living daylights out of it. Looked nice inside and out, but the trany had been replaced and the engine probably had 130, 000 hard miles on it rather than the 30,000 he stated.
After blowing out many parts, and just getting the blown head gasket and cracked valve cover replaced, some joker ran a red light and T-boned me in the drivers door doing about 60mph.
Knocked unconcious, spend two weeks in the hospital with numerous broken ribs, lacerated spleen, ruptured diaphram, collapsed lung, broken collar bone, and other busted parts. Surgeon had to put all the internal parts on my left side back into thier proper position as everything was shifted upwards when the diaphram blew.
And the kicker is, about a month later the dealership that did the head and gasket work called back to see how the car was running (It was still blowing oil a couple days after I had picked it up).
That car was evil and I have no doubt that Satan himself is driving it in the Lower Regions!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 15, 2008)

My first car was a 1965 Corvair that my father bought for me in 1968 to use at college. Was the 2nd style after the ugly original. A pretty good car until my brother wrecked it in 1969.

First car that I bought was a 1965 Chevy Bel Air, manual three speed on the column. $625 in 1969. 

Pictures are for illustrative purposes only; not the actual vehicles. 

TO


----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2008)

1962 Singer Vogue bought in 1978 with 20,000 on the clock loved it did another 180,000 trouble free miles before I sold it for 200 quid I had only payed £300 in the first place.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2008)

My first car:

1973 VW Beetle

What did I love about it? It was a car that got me from point A to point B. *Plus who does not like Bugs man???*

What did I not like about it? The heater sucked!!!

What happened to it? Dad sold it for $100.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 15, 2008)

My second car was a 66 Mustang 289cid/271 hp my father said no but I bought it anyway and it was shrapnel and after a short career it accidentaly on purpose fell into the river via 130 ft drop


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2008)

1928 Model A coach. I had to keep a handful of spare ignition condensers on board because they kept burning out.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 15, 2008)

Lucky: When a road crew takes a bridge out for repair, they usually build
a road around where the bridge was. In this instance the road went
straight, then a 90 degree to the right then a 180 degree turn back to the 
left, then another 90 to the right. That's called a "shoo-fly". I made the
first turn, that's all. FYI, I'm still driving the 1987 Mazda P/U I bought new
in Dec of 1986.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't drive but my dads first car was a yellowDodge Dart and My moms was a Black Mustang with a red racing stripe down the middle with white wall tires and flood lights.


What happened to them?

Dads car: Sold it for 450 dollars

Mom car: Lent it to her cousin who completly wrecked it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 15, 2008)

Moral of the story is, don't buy a Ford Musang as you'll end up getting in a car accident
Mine lost both doors, a T-top, the rear hatch came loose, two wheels broken off. I now drive the biggest car/truck I can get my hands on.


----------



## muller (Oct 15, 2008)

Mk1 VW Golf, 1980, bought it in 1993. Great little car, learnt to drive in it.







Mine was red.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 15, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Moral of the story is, don't buy a Ford Musang as you'll end up getting in a car accident
> Mine lost both doors, a T-top, the rear hatch came loose, two wheels broken off. I now drive the biggest car/truck I can get my hands on.




I didn't even read your story till your post. Wow my moms first car was just a giant pile of metal.


----------



## Bernhart (Oct 15, 2008)

first car ever owned was an AMc pacer, can't remember the year think about a 76?, as odd a looking car it was loved it. It had a wide track so ran very smooth, 6 cylinder and if remember correctly was a 3 speed?

thing just wore out, rear springs busted, doors were heavy so after a while they also sprung, floor rusted out.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know Buck and Pb. My second car that I bought was a 1967 Mustang Fastback, same engine as Pb's, 289, and it was green, spitting image of Bullitt. freakin' loved that car. But being young and dumb, things came up and I had to sell it for $800. What that thing is worth now!!! 

Thats why I have the Mustang emblem in my siggy. Loved the car! Used to be a member of the North Atlantic Mustang Car Club.


----------



## Erich (Oct 15, 2008)

1968 Datsun 510...........ran it into the ground and then a 1969 VW fastback which blew the tranny all over I-5 freeway, it was a piece of S***


----------



## rochie (Oct 15, 2008)

i had a peugot 309 with a 1 litre engine boy was it crap


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2008)

ccheese said:


> .... Do you know what a "shoo-fly" is ???
> 
> Charles



What were you doing driving on railroad tracks?


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 15, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I don't know Buck and Pb. My second car that I bought was a 1967 Mustang Fastback, same engine as Pb's, 289, and it was green, spitting image of Bullitt. freakin' loved that car. But being young and dumb, things came up and I had to sell it for $800. What that thing is worth now!!!
> 
> Thats why I have the Mustang emblem in my siggy. Loved the car! Used to be a member of the North Atlantic Mustang Car Club.


I'll show where to get mine . The waters moving at 20 mph and about 100ft deep. Then I bought a 69 Fairlane with a 302 and it was the last ford I bought til I got the present Escort cheap


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 15, 2008)

My first car bought and paid for by me was this one. A 1977 T-bird with a 400 big block. Had some great times with this car. Bought it for a 1000 dollars in 1990 and sold it for 1000 bucks in 1996 when a bought a brand new 1996 dodge stratus. Now I wished I never sold it.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2008)

I know what you mean, Paul. My first 'proper' car, other than borrowed or 'bangers', was a 1969 Mk1 Ford Escort. Only nine months old, ex-Ford demonstrator with an A.V.O. shell. Kept it for about six years, and rallied it. As far as I know, it's still going, on the 'classic' rally-car scene! I paid (actually, my Dad paid!) £645 for it. I spent more than twice that on it over the years, on roll cage, seats and harnesses, wheels, tyres etc. Eventually sold it for, I think, about £1,100, around about 1976. Now, it will be worth a small fortune. There's a guy not far from me got one of the original RS1600 twin-cam rally Escorts, Mk1. The last valuation I saw on it was roughly £22,000, thats about $38,500 US, give or take a couple of Dollars! Man, if I still had mine now! Thing is, with this stupid disability, I probably wouldn't be able to get into or out of it!!! 
I think I've still got a pic of it, after it was damaged slightly on a rally, when I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Man, if I still had mine now!



I feel your pain!

Gawd if I just had half of the cars I've owned over the past 30 years or so, I could cash 'em all in, retire and go fishin'...

I'm not doing too bad though, I still have my 1962 Chevy Nova, a 1966 Ford Mustang, and my tempermental 1979 BMW 320i...all are kind of tame compared to some of the ones I've owned


----------



## fjray (Oct 15, 2008)

A '73 Monte Carlo with the factory 4 barrel carb. Glad gas was only a buck a gallon then!


----------



## javlin (Oct 15, 2008)

A 1970 GT Torino bought the body in 1980 dropped a 302 with a 4 speed Top Loader tranny.In 1985 I was working in a machine shop built a 351W 11:1 pistons, 560 lift;308duration cam,Offie manifold,750 cfm Holley tricked and 456 gears out back she rocked.Then I built another engine a 429 with CJ pistons,motor balanced,cam bigger than the CJ with the same backup from tranny to the rearend as before.The only other feature I did do was to make a hydraulic clutch system.Oh yea had a shaker on the carb that went through the hood factory setup like the TA's in "Smokey and the Bandit".In 1992 my Son came along and the car went bye-bye sold it to a friend who in turn sold it to another friend.Long story short I get a call from an old friend I had not heard from in years he proceeds to tell me he just bought a Torino and receipts in the trunk that belong to me.This is the same guy I bought the car from in 1980 for $200 telling me this in 2000,full circle.This is not my car she was blue with the blue laser stripe but shes a beaut all the less.

the owner of the red Torino 1970 Ford Torino GT , 351 Cleveland auto - lloydminster, Alberta


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2008)

Some big motors across the pond!
Most of my friends here think I'm mad, as I now have a Jeep Cherokee (it's just turned 14). Nice car, though I don't use it off road these days.It wasn't too bad when I first got it, about three and a half years ago. But now, with that 4 litre lump, and the price of a gallon of fuel in the UK at roughly the equivalent of $8.50 US.........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 15, 2008)

My first car was a 1972 Formula Firebird. Needed a lot of work. I loved the way it handled and ran. I can't remember any bad things about the car. When I wrecked it it had 287,000 miles on the odometer. I miss it more than most of the women I've dated.


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 16, 2008)

Erich said:


> 1968 Datsun 510...........ran it into the ground and then a 1969 VW fastback which blew the tranny all over I-5 freeway, it was a piece of S***



Datsun 510's or 1600 as we call them in AUS are great little cars, fantastic in their day! Did you enjoy driving it?


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 16, 2008)

There are some serious beasts in this thread! Airframes I love Escorts and would love to hear more about this car. Feel free to PM. I'm also a keen rally fan although don't have the money or car to start.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 16, 2008)

my first and current car:
1990 Ford Falcon EA.

Its been the family car for years, and when I became of driving age, the car was handed down to me. She runs a 3.9L (250 ci) straight six with a 4 speed automatic on the floor. I also own a 1991 Ford Falcon EA wagon as a parts car. Now how many 17yr olds do you know who can say they own 2 cars?


----------



## Henk (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I do not have a car of my own yet, but will be getting it in December and be payed by myself.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 16, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Some big motors across the pond!
> Most of my friends here think I'm mad, as I now have a Jeep Cherokee (it's just turned 14). Nice car, though I don't use it off road these days.It wasn't too bad when I first got it, about three and a half years ago. But now, with that 4 litre lump, and the price of a gallon of fuel in the UK at roughly the equivalent of $8.50 US.........



Hi Terry,

Yeah are a few monster engines over here across the pond. I cant say much because I currently drive this beast. This isnt my truck but everything pretty much the same but the rims and tires. I have a beafier chrome rim on my truck. My truck has the 5.7 V8 hemi in it with the high performance chip set with dual exhaust and boy does she eat gas.


----------



## runningdog (Oct 16, 2008)

trackend said:


> 1962 Singer Vogue bought in 1978 with 20,000 on the clock loved it did another 180,000 trouble free miles before I sold it for 200 quid I had only payed £300 in the first place.


Now that brought back memories. No performance, but all the style you could want, at a price you could afford...............


----------



## Njaco (Oct 16, 2008)

No worries Terry. Worst decision of my life was getting rid of a 1969 British Leyland LandRover 88 - Chevy 250 installed with aftermarket overdrive and a tranny brake. Freakin' miss that crate!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 16, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> What were you doing driving on railroad tracks?



Sys: You obviously know what a "shoo-fly" is. It also applies to highways.
It serves the same purpose when a bridge is under repair.

Charles


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 16, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Sys: You obviously know what a "shoo-fly" is. It also applies to highways.
> It serves the same purpose when a bridge is under repair.
> 
> Charles



I thought you were going to tell us a story on how you drove your car on some tracks as a dare!


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 17, 2008)

I now see where all the fuel in the world is going. To run the members of WW2 aircraft huge V8 beasts!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah Watanbe, you're right! Has anybody got anything seriously small, like a Smart car!!??
Coincidendce, Njaco, I had a '78 Land Rover 88, Series III, that I kept for 10 years! Had it fully kitted-out for off-roading, with cage, recovery points, harnesses, suspension strenghtened etc. That's another one I should have kept! It went about 5 years ago, still going strong in Blackpool. Used to call it (and had decal on it too) SLUF. Yes, like the A7 - Short, Little, Ugly F****r !


----------



## JugBR (Oct 18, 2008)

a vw gol cl 1.6 5 speed, great car for rally ! great gearbox and engine, small but nervous.


----------



## JugBR (Oct 18, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Yeah Watanbe, you're right! Has anybody got anything seriously small, like a Smart car!!??
> Coincidendce, Njaco, I had a '78 Land Rover 88, Series III, that I kept for 10 years! Had it fully kitted-out for off-roading, with cage, recovery points, harnesses, suspension strenghtened etc. That's another one I should have kept! It went about 5 years ago, still going strong in Blackpool. Used to call it (and had decal on it too) SLUF. Yes, like the A7 - Short, Little, Ugly F****r !



american culture is more for the v8´s bigblocks, but today this kind of cars are considered dinossaurs, just the real enthusiasts still having these machines.

i like the ford line of 60´s, the mustangs, galaxies and t-birds, but is too rare to find here and too expensive to import from there.


----------



## Henk (Oct 20, 2008)

This is the car I will get December.


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 20, 2008)

Henk said:


> This is the car I will get December.



hey mate that's a ripper, excellent little cars you will have so much fun in it! Hopefully you have some nice roads around your area to have some fun. It wont lose any value either I dont know about South Africa but in Australia these are increasing in value!


----------



## tankie1rtr (Oct 20, 2008)

My first car was a present from my dad, he had his own Garage in a place called Oldham, Lancashire, England. it was a second hand Jaguar 2.4 MK2. when I joined the forces, I could not take a car to boot camp, so I had to sell it, It was Old English Ivory Color, Jaguar didnt do White, and it had Red Calf leather Upholstery. I sold it for £200. it would be worth £20,000 plus now.


----------



## Henk (Oct 20, 2008)

Watanbe said:


> hey mate that's a ripper, excellent little cars you will have so much fun in it! Hopefully you have some nice roads around your area to have some fun. It wont lose any value either I dont know about South Africa but in Australia these are increasing in value!



Yes thanks mate, in SA the Citi golf is selling like hot cake and luckily the roads are nice in my area.


----------



## JugBR (Oct 21, 2008)

Henk said:


> This is the car I will get December.



great gearbox, very nervous !


----------



## Henk (Oct 22, 2008)

Ha ha ha... Why nervous JugBR?


----------



## vonmallard (Oct 22, 2008)

My first car was a 1951 Chevy coupe, with a custome rip and tare interior and tires so thin you could see the air in them, paid 25 usd for it. Boy what a deal in 1968. First time it rained the paint job was down the driveway (the previouse owner had painted it with interior laytex paint) and boy was DAD mad.


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 22, 2008)

vonmallard said:


> My first car was a 1951 Chevy coupe, with a custome rip and tare interior and tires so thin you could see the air in them, paid 25 usd for it. Boy what a deal in 1968. First time it rained the paint job was down the driveway (the previouse owner had painted it with interior laytex paint) and boy was DAD mad.



Im cracking up picturing that. Bit of a lemon was it?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2008)

> Coincidendce, Njaco, I had a '78 Land Rover 88, Series III, that I kept for 10 years! Had it fully kitted-out for off-roading, with cage, recovery points, harnesses, suspension strenghtened etc. That's another one I should have kept! It went about 5 years ago, still going strong in Blackpool. Used to call it (and had decal on it too) SLUF. Yes, like the A7 - Short, Little, Ugly F****r !



Had mine for 10 years, too. I got rid of it instead of my ex. If I only knew...... I loved taking the top off, the doors off, fold the windshield down and off I would go! Loved it!!!


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 22, 2008)

This was second car! Ugly as hell but it ran great! Mine was silver with a black vinyl top!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2008)

Post a pic of your Land Rover if you can, Njaco. I'll dig out some of mine and post them later this week.


----------



## Becca (Oct 22, 2008)

Good Lawd..first, it was a 63' Plymouth Valiant convertable. Put it in a ditch and got a hole in the gas tank, THEN my brother took it over and got it taken away. Then a Honda Elite 150 scooter. Yes, I was THAT gal.  My senior year, my friend's prom date wrecked my beloved scoot. SO, I bought a Datsun B210 hatchback, for $200. Bright yellow, she was... it had a smiley face painted on the hood, it came WITH a yield sign AND a 6pack of Budweiser.


----------



## JugBR (Oct 22, 2008)

Henk said:


> Ha ha ha... Why nervous JugBR?



quick answer gearbox great gearbox and gret engines

your is 1.8 or 2.0 ?


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 22, 2008)

I had a Vauxhall Nova Swing 1.0. Sadly this was in the days before digital cameras and my mum doubler exposed the only pictures I had of it. Put in a stereo that was worth more than the car, fitted a 'performance' air filter and stuck go faster stripes down the side.

I drove it at every opportunity and managed to crash within 2 weeks whilst trying to 'powerslide' round a corner. It broke down all the time, kept cutting out in traffic and the tailgate kept coming open. It was a slow, rusty, unreliable and bad handling peice of rubbish. But it was MY piece of rubbish, so I loved it. 6 weeks after passing I managed to park it into the back of a 4x4 driven by a rather big and angry gentlemen. After that it went to the great car park in the sky 

Rust in peace B246 JMX 

It looked a lot like this, except in a white/rust 2 tone


----------



## Venganza (Oct 23, 2008)

Watanbe said:


> Hey guys thought id start a thread about your first cars.
> 
> What was your first car?
> 
> ...



Mine was a Chevy Vega two-door with automatic transmission but manual steering. The great thing about it is that it was MINE (although it was a hand-me-down from my older brother)! And in high school, that's all that mattered. What was not so great about it was that blasted manual steering. I wasn't quite the buff Greek God I am now (OK, half-Greek God), and sometimes it was all my skinny teenage arms could do just to wrestle it around a corner. It was however painted in a cheerful, bright red. What happened to it is when I upgraded to a Buick Skyhawk (brand-new, no less) my financial advisor (aka my Dad) sold it to some poor soul. Believe or not, I once got it up to 90mph on a road around a semi-abandoned auxiliary U.S. airfield near where I lived. At least I think it was 90 - it certainly felt like 90 the way the car was about to shake apart. Ah, memories.

Venganza


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like fun, Venganza! It's always good when it FEELS like you're doing 90, or more!


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 23, 2008)

my car has a factory speed limiter at 180km/h. Its frustrating just when it starts getting fun its all over. Although I could remove it and crack the 260km/h...in fact I think ill leave it on.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2008)

My first car was a 1977 Dodge Charger SE with a 360 motor, 6 pack carbs, bored 30 degrees over with 4:11 gears in the ass end.... It ran fast 13's at the 1/4 mile track and almost killed me....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2008)

That looks like a beast of a motor, Les! percentage wise, there must be more engine than car!!


----------



## zerum (Oct 24, 2008)

My first car was a Triumph 2,5 PI MKII. 1972 mod.. Whish i never bought it,, cost me a half fortune to get on the road.. but very fun to drive fast .. at 160 km/h the tail down,nose up, when tip 165 the nose come down lower than the tail.But the electrical system and fuel injection from LUCAS................LUCAS the man who discover the dark.........


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 24, 2008)

This is the one I had planned to drop into my 68 Satellite.


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 24, 2008)

1969 Ford F-100 with a 390, we called it the Gunship due to all the crap we got into with it and in those days in California in the back country it was still common to have the gunrack filled and I normally did.

The Good
The thing was a beast, It would go as fast as you'd dare push it, it had that great bench seat (Big enough for drive in fun with my best friend and two petite girls with out getting too crossed up), it had 1/8th in steel on the inside of the door panels, when they cut the holes for speakers they wore out three drill pits, a .38 round bounced off the bed and didn't dent, Got rear ended by a drunk in a toyota at a light and he was totaled, I lost a marker light. The mufflers were only that by name ( My Dad heard me coming off the freeway three miles away one night) and I could bulldoze this beast through rush hour and holiday traffic and nice imports like Jesus's own motorcade, it could take out 25 feet of McDonald's metal handrailing in reverse (Long story involving my brother and the choke)
Everyone always invited me to thier bonfires and cookouts, you could look down into the girls cars and tons of other things I won't menton even though the statute of limitations is long gone...
Great truck, I bought it for $1,000 with 45,000 original miles when I was 18..too many good times to even think about in it...and the best part was that ugly faded ford green paint was invisible on the cop radar for some reason, I used to joke I could barrel roll it through a flaming hoop over ten school buses and not get noticed...

The Bad

The only power the truck has was the gas pedal, you could break a sweat on a winter day parking it, which may be why I always had oversized popeye fore arms, lol.
That and the 8 miles a gallon or so (The way I drove then) got spendy on what I was making those days.

The End
I drove the balls off it and when it got to be up in the two hundred thousand mile range I traded it in for a new truck for work, I wore everything out on it including the window and door latches.
That was a sad day the last time I saw it on the lot as I drove away in my new truck.
Good times
Art


----------



## Messy1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good story Cota!


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah, that is a great story. F100's look so evil. My best mates brother had one exactly the same as yours but red!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 26, 2008)

Watanbe said:


> my car has a factory speed limiter at 180km/h. Its frustrating just when it starts getting fun its all over. Although I could remove it and crack the 260km/h...in fact I think ill leave it on.



Me and my tested the falcon one day, 195km/h we got it up to, even dad was impressed! Oh BTW the AU falcons also top out at 180km/h as well!


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 27, 2008)

Solid effort. I got my 1988 Holden Barina up to 135-140km/h. Wow was I shitting myself the thing started shaking and vibrating I was worried it would fall to pieces.

Ahhh god I was stupid.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 27, 2008)

I've only nudged 120km+ in our little 07 barina ( daewoo lanos )

Wind noise at 80 is bad enough


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2008)

My mate also had an old camira, 80 and upwards she would start to get the speed vibrations, but that would stop after 120!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a honda city up to 130 before

only because we picked it up dirt cheap.You know something to have screw round...

1am ish passenger(me) out the window WOW!

I extremely recommend don't doing it 

Could easily go wrong and passenger could experience extreme pain or death

Only recently some idiot in NZ fell off the top of some car while his Gf was driving,something like 80kms 

Yeah he got Farked up alright


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2008)

Was he car surfing or something daniel?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup

like stomach first on the car ,really stupid

Think he fell off when overtaking someone


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2008)

hmmm, really makes you think doesn't it?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 27, 2008)

yes it does,Screaming

just today I was reading about some F**king piece of Sh!t who raped his 9 year old sister

I mean seriously WTF is wrong with some people


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 27, 2008)

My first car is a 1996 Jeep Cherokee classic. It's colored green, and has 118,000 miles on it. I like it, it's fun to drive, and can carry a lot of stuff. The MPG is average; 15 miles around town, 20 miles. The only thing I don't like about was when I first got it, the jeep overheated, so I had to get that fixed.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 15, 2016)

Bump!!!! My first car, circa 1974 - 1955 Austin...







...now imagine it painted Lime Green


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 15, 2016)

What! Really? Sweet!

My first car was a 1982 Buick Regal


----------



## Clave (Jun 17, 2016)

My first vehicle was a Yamaha XS250 in 1976 - Did not want a car - hated them - but many years later I bought a Ford Cortina (the vaguely American-looking one (Mk 4 maybe) which got stolen shortly after) After that debacle I got an Opel Ascona which was actually pretty great...


----------

